# Sand Dunes



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

Is it against a law or local ordinance to cross over a sand dune at point other than the walkovers? If it is can somebody point out the law or ordinance. Thanks.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

not against the law, just highly highly highly discouraged as it ruins the dunes, which are vital to our beach ecosystem. However, if there are "no crossing" signs:bpts, it is against the law, as there's either nesting birds in that area, OR there is a grass revegetation. There's been a lot of those esp. since Ivan...and down towards Ft. Pickens. 





I hate seeing people walk all over the dunes.:boo Must be a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Same here, I hate seeing folks walk all over the dunes too. I actually watched a couple once bring out gulf clubs and sit on top of a dune and hit balls towards the bay. It really bugged me. I guess I'm kinda stupid like that though. I don't leave trash on the beach nor do I purposly try to harm the dunes.......I remember when the dunes were everywhere and I loved it!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I can remember playing and digging all over the dunes as a kid. Times have changed.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, that aggravates me, too.:banghead I was out at Johnson Beach this weekend and didn't have any luck on the Gulf side with the pomps, so I walked across the road and tried a couple of spots on the intracoastal looking for specks or reds (or anything!!). Anyway, it was pretty crowded seeing it was the first weekend of spring break, and I must have seen at least 15 people walk down to the beach from the road -- right over the dunes that are clearly marked "DO NOT WALK ON THEDUNES"! I even sawtwo couples and another family with two kids that walked right next to the board walk!! What idiots!!! :boo

My buddy wanted to say something to these people, but I talked him out of it-- I can just imagine some nimrod getting ornery or something...and I've had my vehicles keyed because of similar situations -- I just don't trust folks. We figured we would just inform one of the park rangers on our way out. Gave them a description of the offenders -- not sure what eventually happened, though.

I'm sure most of these people are from out of town and may not know any better...but how 'bout making yourself aware of local rules and laws!!


----------

